# PX4 Compact night sights



## Deceks7 (Sep 9, 2019)

I am looking for night sites for my new PX4 compact and saw this part EU00081 on the berretta sights, The listing says it is for the compact. None of the 3 reviews are for compacts. I know the full and subcompact sights don't fit the compact. Does anyone know if these are really for the compact model? I wrote Berretta and they said yes, but am looking for someone who might know first hand. Thanks

https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/px4-tritium-sight-set-tritium-sights/eu00081/?OrderItemId=3728258


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, I'll tell you what I know. I have one of the first runs of the PX4 Compact before they had Trijicons for them. I had PX4 Trijicons (Bright and Tough) installed and the front sight base is shorter, but works for me and I haven't seen need to change it.

They didn't come out with PX4 Compact Trijicons until years later as noted by the pistol on the right. The link you posted(and Pic of the sight) indeed has the shorter sight base for the Px4 full size and subcompact. This coupled with the reviews lead me to believe model number EU00081 is for the full size and subcompact: if you go by the picture of the sights and reviews or even Optics Planet.

As you see in this link from Beretta, the longer, proper, front sight base for the Compact. https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/px4-cc-night-sights-px4-compact-cc/eu00065/

P.S. The rear sights across models are identical in dimension, the front sight's on the compact are obviously not.

Here is the difference on my compacts:


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

denner12 said:


> Well, I'll tell you what I know. I have one of the first runs of the PX4 Compact before they had Trijicons for them. I had PX4 Trijicons (Bright and Tough) installed and the front sight base is shorter, but works for me and I haven't seen need to change it.
> 
> They didn't come out with PX4 Compact Trijicons until years later as noted by the pistol on the right. The link you posted(and Pic of the sight) indeed has the shorter sight base for the Px4 full size and subcompact. This coupled with the reviews lead me to believe model number EU00081 is for the full size and subcompact, if you go by the picture of the sights and reviews or even Optics Planet.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Deceks7 (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you very much. This helps out a lot. I was planning to use the Trijicons, but saw the set on the Berretta site that would only cost $60 +\- plus free shipping with a coupon code. I will go with the Trijicons for the cleaner look.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I must admit Beretta is offering spectacular deals on 3 dot tritium sights for sure.


----------

